# 2009 585/595 Stack Height Change Due to Head Fit Headset System



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas,

Per http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/look_road_intro_08 ,
the 2009 595 and 585 will come stock with Look's Head Fit headset system.

Will there be any difference in effective stack height from the respective 2007/2008 models? So for example, if the same model stem is sitting direcdtly on the headset, will there be any difference in height between 2007/2008 and 2009 models, and if so how much and in which direction?


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

So the new headfit system on the 585 too? I didn't know that.... I may look to an '09 585 instead of the '08.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

When this new headset first came out, it was noted that the top section is 20mm tall, rather than the 15mm height of the FSA headset top section that comes with most LOOK frames. If the head tube lengths stay the same, then the total would be about 5mm taller.


----------

